# طلب نماذج متنوعة لمتابعة المشروع



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (30 يوليو 2008)

زملائي الأعزاء:-
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

من قبيل التنوع، والبحث عن الأفضل،أرجو من الزملاء الكرام، ممن تتوفر لديهم نماذج لمتابعة عناصر إدارة المشروع، أن يزودنا بها
مثلا نماذج متابعة البرنامج الزمني،الموارد،الإنتاجية ،المعدات،الجودة،التكلفة،المراسلات،المخاطر،الاعتمادات،وغيرها، أعتقد أن هذا سيفيد الكثير من الزملاء


----------



## زينة مدني (30 يوليو 2008)

اضيف على طلب الاخ عبد الرحمن واذا امكن توفير حالات عملية case studies لتخطيط مشاريع انشائية لابنية متعددة الطوابق مثلا


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (31 يوليو 2008)

اهلا بك اخي الكريم عبد الرحمن
واهلا بكم جميعا

وعن مستندات العمل بالمشروع
قد اورد اخونا الزميل : محمود الطحاوي

مشاركة ممتازة
عن المستندات المتبادلة بالمشروع

في موضوع عنوانه:
أضع بين أيديكم كنز راااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع

بالرابط:
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t66804.html


دمتم بكل خير


----------



## رزق حجاوي (31 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم
اشكر للمهندس نهر النيل على تذكيرنا بالكنز القيم .
ولكن هناك كنز اخر لا يقل عنه اهمية في مضوع Method Statement في طريقة التنفيذ وهو احدى المتطلبات الرئيسية المطلوب تقديمها وخصوصا في منطقة دول الخليج العربي

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t82214.html
فجزالله جميع من شارك في هذه المشاركات .
مع تحياتي للجميع
م. رزق حجاوي


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (31 يوليو 2008)

زميلي نهر النيل الرابط قديم ولا يعمل أرجو إرشادي 
زميلي رزق أشكرك


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (31 يوليو 2008)

فعلا

للاسف راجعت الرابط بمشاركة اخونا الطحاوي
ووجدته غير متاح الان

ونرجو ممن قد حمّل الملفات المذكورة ان يطرحها للرفع على موقع رفع من جديد

وقد وجدت بالبحث لدي 
ملفا
به بعضا من المتابعة الادارية الفنية للمشروع
ولا اذكر من اين اتيت بهذا الملف في الحقيقة

لكنني في الاغلب قد حمّلته من احد موضوعات الملتقى هنا
وللاسف لا اذكر اي موضوع هو

واليك الملف بالمرفقات ادناه


كما اشكر اخانا رزق حجاوي
على متابعاته الدؤبة بقسم ادارة المشاريع
فهو فعليا من الاخوة الزملاء المتميزين في عطائهم
فله كل الشكر

​


----------



## رزق حجاوي (1 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم
اعيد طرح الموقع
http://www.4shared.com/file/37237339/ddda0d44/PM_online.html
والشكر لله اولا وللمهندس محمود الطحاوي الذي قام بتنزيل هذا الكنز على رابط اخر


----------



## أحمد الغاباتي (1 أغسطس 2008)

أخي نهر النييل
الملف الذي أرفقته يبدو أن به عطل فلا يفتح بعد تنزيله, هل ممكن تحميله مرة أخرى

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (1 أغسطس 2008)

شكري للزملاء غير محدود

اشكر لكم تعاونكم الرائع


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (1 أغسطس 2008)

أحمد الغاباتي قال:


> أخي نهر النييل
> الملف الذي أرفقته يبدو أن به عطل فلا يفتح بعد تنزيله, هل ممكن تحميله مرة أخرى
> 
> جزاك الله خيرا




اخي الكريم احمد الغاباتي

راجعت الملف 
وهو يعمل بصورة جيدة
لكنه على فيرجن 7

قد يكون لديك قاريء بي دي اف اقل من 7
فأرجو تحديثه


كل الشكر موصول الى اخينا الكريم رزق حجاوي والى م محمود الطحاوي
في تقديمهما كل افادة للجميع


والشكر ايضا لاخينا صاحب الموضوع الزميل عبد الرحمن


----------



## زينة مدني (1 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
متابع باهتمام مشاركات و افكار الاخوان
وارجو تقديم المزيد من حالات في واقع العمل لاعتماده مصدر للبحث و الدراسة


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (4 أغسطس 2008)

إذا كان لدى الزملاء المزيد، فلا يبخلوا علينا، ولن يبخلوا ان شاء الله


----------



## سائد السلع (5 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير يا اخي


----------



## قلم معماري (5 أغسطس 2008)

*جزاك الله خيرا*

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سعد احمد سالم (8 أغسطس 2008)

الف شكر ع الموضوووووووووووووووووووووع


----------



## E.Mohamed Hendy (18 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم
اقد قمت بوضع عدد من الملفات للمتايعة فى المنتدى منذ عدة ايام و سوف اقوم بتجميعها و ضعها هنا لو تفضلون ذلك لكمى اخشى التكرار


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (18 أغسطس 2008)

مع الشكر أخونا العزيز


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (19 أغسطس 2008)

e.mohamed Hendy قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اقد قمت بوضع عدد من الملفات للمتايعة فى المنتدى منذ عدة ايام و سوف اقوم بتجميعها و ضعها هنا لو تفضلون ذلك لكمى اخشى التكرار



نشكرك اخي الكريم محمد
ولا ضير من التكرار
ان كان يخدم الكثير من الزملاء
في الموضوعات المختلفة
وننتظر طرحك المفيد لتلك الملفات


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (23 أغسطس 2008)

أنا ما زلت انتظر والشكر للزملاء المشاركين


----------



## E.Mohamed Hendy (23 أغسطس 2008)

الاخوة الزملاء
هنا ملفات مختلفة للمتابعة
ارجو التعليق عليها و طرح المزيد و اضافة تعديلات مختلفة
وشكرا

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t98862.html


----------



## ابونور سمور (23 أغسطس 2008)

e.mohamed Hendy قال:


> الاخوة الزملاء
> هنا ملفات مختلفة للمتابعة
> ارجو التعليق عليها و طرح المزيد و اضافة تعديلات مختلفة
> وشكرا
> ...


 
جزاكم الله خيرا اخ محمد هندى


----------



## didiplani (11 يناير 2009)

شكرا لك اخي العزيز


----------

